# Any fresh roasted bean suppliers recommended please?



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi

i am new to all of this and quickly founf tesco is not the correct source for fresh roasted beans

ease could someone kindly suggest a good online source

or even shop I am in the Cheshire area it would be great to deal with a nice helpful supplier that can possibly advise a new commer like me

many thanks in advance


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

They all seem to do intro-kits with various beans but I was advised to get a Kg of one and make sure I manage to get the grinder dialed in etc. rather than chopping and changing.

Rave are very reasonable in terms of cost and highly regarded. I'm waiting for my 1st Kg to finish resting (ready on Friday)







.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm halfway down my second rave kg... I'd second buying a kg at a time until you've got the hang of your grinder... I had nothing undrinkable, but it took me a while to get something nice!


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Thankyou both for your great advice

i had a look at the rave site and it looks good i like the subscription idea

i like flat white or cappuchino coffees and quite like the costa coffee taste as a starter

any recommendations for the type of beans i should order please?

thanks again


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Coffee Compass also definitely worth trying. 500g bags as opposed to kilos but you can always buy two bags of any particular bean!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

No idea on which beans, I'm just starting out myself but have the Italian Job as my first Kg.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Currymonster said:


> Hi
> 
> i am new to all of this and quickly founf tesco is not the correct source for fresh roasted beans
> 
> ...


It depends where you are in Cheshire for local roasters. Look out for Cup North later this year - when Manchester hosts a coffee festival with an emphasis on beans not machines.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

A lot depends on whether you like light or dark roasts. Some roasters do both but I have a feeling most tend to do one better than the other. Another you might want to try is James Gourmet.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Currymonster said:


> i like *flat white* or* cappuchino coffees *and quite like the *costa coffee taste* as a starter
> 
> any recommendations for the type of beans i should order please?


Id say the Italian Job or the Chatswood blend from rave could be to your taste based on the info above

But take your time to read the tasting notes beneath each bean and pick one you like the sound of


----------



## Xileize (Apr 3, 2016)

I've had good success with Redber Coffee. It's pretty reasonably priced but unfortunately I can't really give any comparisons to other roasters such as Rave because I don't have enough experience yet!


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow I cant thank you all enough that really is excellent advice from each and everyone of you and thanks for such quick replies too

i will follow all your advice and look forward to sharing my results

today i experimented with the beans i bought from the supermarket and tried to get a good grind and creme getting better each time

now i want the proper beans


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Should be night and day the difference between what you currently working with and what comes from those recommended so far.

Rave Chatsworth and Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon (or Hill & Valley or Jampit hit) might be a gentle swing away from C*sta 

All 3 of the above will need a little resting to be at their best, from experience 7-10 days for darker Rave stuff and 5 -10 days for Coffee Compass, although well worth the wait. You could also ring Richard ar Coffee Compass and let him guide you based on your preferences, very knowledgeable.

Read the tasting notes for all beans and you can't go too far wrong.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Xileize said:


> I've had good success with Redber Coffee. It's pretty reasonably priced but unfortunately I can't really give any comparisons to other roasters such as Rave because I don't have enough experience yet!


Thanks very much thats 2 votes for Redber


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Rave have a welcome offer 20% off first order of you get over £25 free postage also.

Foundry does 15% on their beans. Pm your email to them on the forum and they will add you email so you get the discount.

My advice is don't write off one particular roast just yet as I thought I don't like the lighter roasts however now im finding they are equally as nice. Lol

I use to drink supermarket beans also and now it have to be fresh beans always.

As everyone said above start of to get you grinder mastered then order smaller bags later.

I'm also still learning and it's been a great experience so far.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee is really a personal thing and what I hate you may love. I as a new starter, would probably look for blends rather than single origin. There are a lot of roasters out there who have good websites and fantastic narrative, but it stops there. If you ring Coffee Compass 01903 734333 and ask for Richard. tell him you are off the forum and he will chat and recommend you something. Compass are a top roaster no matter whether your preference is dark or lighter


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are a huge amount of really great Uk roasters - everyone has their preference .. My advice is to have think about the tastes you would like to try and have a look at roasters and coffee that appeal to you .

There are Some of the beans will be at loads of the roasters and some that roasters will have as direct trade or exclusives...

My advice work out what you like and then try a few . Variety is the spice of life


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

i started with a COFFEE COMPASS trial espresso pack at 3x500g bags for £22 -discount +pp ----- all excellent

i now use RAVE -- 5 or 6x350g = over £25 = free pp

however I only use a bag a week - so usually freeze 2 - and some here dont recommend freezing


----------



## rcoltz (Apr 1, 2016)

Currymonster said:


> Thanks very much thats 2 votes for Redber


Redber are my local roaster here in Guildford so one more vote for them as I cannot speak more highly of their beans.









I can recommend their Guatemala Guatalon and the Panama Palmyra as excellent in espresso and aeropress as single origin beans. However when I am brewing a few flat whites for friends and family, they all love Redbers Sweet Shop Blend which makes a gorgeous basis for any milk based glug. If you fancy a chat, speak to Tom who always can recommend something if you are looking for a specific flavour or roast level.

You can find them at: www.redber.co.uk and their multi packs are very good - often use them to try something new.

It does highlight though that finding a local roaster is a good way to try lots of things especially if you can pop in as most will make you a taster shot - Redber in particular!


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks so much for all of your kind replies each and every one of them more than helpful

thanks


----------



## Captain Grind (Feb 6, 2016)

Avenue in Glasgow do some good beans for brewed coffee, just to add further to your list of roasters to try out!


----------

